# Rest in Peace, Sharky.



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

My DTHM just passed this morning. Found him belly up in his tank. Hes been looking sick for a long time, tried as much as I can to help em, but no luck 

Sharky was my first betta since I was a child (probably 9-10 yrs old).

Well..hes swimming with the big fish now. lol :fish::fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You have had that betta for 10 years? That is an unusual lifespan for a betta. You must have been doing something right in that aquarium.


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry, I didnt mean it to sound like that. Haha. 

The last time I had a betta fish is when I was 9 or 10 years old. Ive had sharky for about about 8 or 9 months before he passed.


----------

